# Intel D915GAV or Intel Core 2 Duo / Core 2 Quad...!!!



## sunandoghosh (Aug 10, 2008)

Intel D915GAV or Intel Core 2 Duo / Core 2 Quad...!!!

Hi Gurus...I am stuck with what to do.

I have one motherboard brand new kept from last 1 year which is Intel D915GAV.

Option 1: Should I purchase a processor which supports this motherboard and if yes what are the advantages and disadvantages. 
Also let me know which processor and whats the price roughly...???

Option 2: Purchase a new Core 2 Duo / Core 2 Quad.

I did a lot of reading but the more I read I get lost.

Can you say me which Intel Processor is good - any model numbers for Core 2 Duo and Core 2 Quad and indicative prices.

Also please indicate the supporting motherboard for this option and how many PATA and SATA hard disks it can hold respectively...???

I know asked a lot but its urgent as I need to make a purchase. really thanks.

regards
sunando
sunandoghosh at gmail dot com


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 10, 2008)

sunandoghosh said:


> I have one motherboard brand new kept from last 1 year which is Intel D915GAV.
> 
> Option 1: Should I purchase a processor which supports this motherboard and if yes what are the advantages and disadvantages.


Intel 915 series support only upto P4. You wont be able to use dual core, C2D and higher processors.



Rest will depend on your use and budget. I mean how will you use your system, and what is your budget??




> how many PATA and SATA hard disks it can hold respectively...???


will depend on the motherboard you select. Generally motherboards have 2 IDE port and 4-6 SATA port.


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 10, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Intel 915 series support only upto P4. You wont be able to use dual core, C2D and higher processors.


EXcellent point and infact that was one of my concerns...



ravi_9793 said:


> Rest will depend on your use and budget. I mean how will you use your system, and what is your budget??



I use system pretty intensively...in terms of multiple applications and maqny web pages and documents opened simulatenously...

My Budget  for Motherboard PLUS Processor (excluding other things) is Rs 12000 - Rs 20000.



ravi_9793 said:


> will depend on the motherboard you select. Generally motherboards have 2 IDE port and 4-6 SATA port.



Atleast 2 IDE port and 2 sata is bare minimum i am looking forward to...

RAVI - thanks again for replying. Can you please now suggest.

Do u suggest purchasing Core 2 Quad and which motherboard...pls be as descriptive as possible...thanks man

regards


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

*support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/D915GAV/
*www.intel.com/products/chipsets/915g/index.htm

it looks decent for an old board.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 10, 2008)

U can get a Q6600 and abit IP35-E for 14k total. It wud suit ur need and budget perfectly...
getting a proccy for that 915 is not a good idea.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 10, 2008)

sunandoghosh said:


> RAVI - thanks again for replying. Can you please now suggest.
> 
> Do u suggest purchasing Core 2 Quad and which motherboard...pls be as descriptive as possible...thanks man
> 
> regards


Sorry I am not in touch with hardwares these days.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 10, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> U can get a Q6600 and abit IP35-E for 14k total. It wud suit ur need and budget perfectly...
> getting a proccy for that 915 is not a good idea.


get this
if u can spend ~2000 more get an aftermarket cooler for this processor


----------



## shaunak (Aug 10, 2008)

Since gaming dosnt seem to be you primary objective,Idd suggest a dual core processor:
*Intel DP35DP (5.5K) + E7200 (5K) +Gfx Card (3K to 44K  , depends on you.)
note: The mobo has great onboard sound capabilities

If you need a bit more power:
* E8200(8K) + Intel DQ35JO(6K) [Board has onboard gfx soln]

Links:
**www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/dq35jo/dq35jo-overview.htm
**www.intel.com/cd/channel/reseller/asmo-na/eng/products/desktop/bdb/dp35dp/feature/index.htm
**processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAVN
**processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAPP


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> U can get a Q6600 and abit IP35-E for 14k total. It wud suit ur need and budget perfectly...
> getting a proccy for that 915 is not a good idea.


wrong. q6600 is 9k and ip35-e is 5.5k. totals to 14.5k. plus 1.3k for basic 7100gs gpu.

since not into gaming, better get XFX 630i GF7150 mobo for 3.5K. total with q6600 is 12.5k.

OR, get Phenom X4 9550 for 7.5K plus 780G board for 4.5K total 12K. this has the best onboard gpu which can effortlessly handle HDTVs.

I doubt you need to raise your budget to 20k for getting a heavy multitasking mobo/processor. This is not 2006.


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/D915GAV/
> *www.intel.com/products/chipsets/915g/index.htm
> 
> it looks decent for an old board.


Yes but now based on all feedback I am thinking of going for Core 2 Quad Option...May be i am thinking of buying one P4 processor for it to give it to my small cousing brother / sister...



dOm1naTOr said:


> U can get a Q6600 and abit IP35-E for 14k total. It wud suit ur need and budget perfectly...
> getting a proccy for that 915 is not a good idea.




My Biggest Fear: I am a very heavy computer user but not a techie...so really does not know in detail motherboards...but always in last few years trusted INTEL as I believed that i will not at least be making a bad choice if not the best choice...

I am convinced about Q6600 BUT very sckeptical about ABIT IP35-E (infact heard it first time). 

I want really a motherboard which is premium brand with atleast 2 IDE 2 SATA and decent inbuilt graphics card (I know graphics card is required but dont know how much is good and whats optimum there vis a vis cost)




ravi_9793 said:


> Sorry I am not in touch with hardwares these days.



Never mind Sir...thanks to u and so many members puring their valuable opinions


nish_higher said:


> get this
> if u can spend ~2000 more get an aftermarket cooler for this processor



What is aftermarket cooler and is it available in kolkata india...?



shaunak said:


> Since gaming dosnt seem to be you primary objective,Idd suggest a dual core processor:
> *Intel DP35DP (5.5K) + E7200 (5K) +Gfx Card (3K to 44K  , depends on you.)
> note: The mobo has great onboard sound capabilities
> 
> ...



Yes gaming is not my primary objective.

One more Q: Q6600 vs E8200...which one is better...as what i could get is E8200 is 45nm; FSB1334 Mhz; etc( dont exactly know what it means but seems significantly better technology) but not in Q6600... 

Intel DQ35JO(6K): Is it significantly better...???

DP35DP (5.5K) + E7200 (5K) +Gfx Card (3K to 44K  , depends on you.):

So does it mean if i take DP35DP i have to compulsorily purcahse graphics card (and is it so expensive...???)




MetalheadGautham said:


> wrong. q6600 is 9k and ip35-e is 5.5k. totals to 14.5k. plus 1.3k for basic 7100gs gpu.
> 
> since not into gaming, better get XFX 630i GF7150 mobo for 3.5K. total with q6600 is 12.5k.
> 
> ...



XFX 630i GF7150 mobo : is it better than other intel motherboards..???

THANKS PLEASE PROVIDE FURTHER INPUTS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

sunandoghosh said:


> XFX 630i GF7150 mobo : is it better than other intel motherboards..???
> 
> THANKS PLEASE PROVIDE FURTHER INPUTS


Depends on the context you are refering to. Its really cheap and VFM, and at the same time performs very well, and has Good Onboard Graphics. But it does not support dual channel RAM. Consider it as an option since it can get you a system that fulfills your needs perfectly, but is not heavy on the pocket.

All this depends on weather you REALLY want to spend the entire 12k-20k on the computer, or if you are satisfied by a lower priced rig which does the job and would be happy to keep the remaining money.

About Intel Motherboards:

What you need to be worried about is not just the company, but the CHIPSET. Abit IP35-E is a motherboard using Intel's _own_ P35 chipset, the same one found in DP35DP board. Usually, intel boards from other brands like Biostar, Abit, ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte, etc are better than from intel itself.

And yes, today, most Intel chipset motherboards need you to shell out more money for performance, and cheaper ones often lack in something or the other. Only boards above 6K or 8K will give a very good performance. And for all these, you need to buy an external graphics card since few intel boards exist with onboard graphics. Also, intel's onboard graphics is rather low in performance. Intel boards are best and highly recommended for mainstream and above systems with an external graphics card and a good modern processor and also for overclocking.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

well let's clear it all.

First of all, you don't need to purchase a graphic card with any board. With that said, we all(i hope) suggest that you get a entry level graphic card so that you can easily run a new OS like Windows Vista OR Ubuntu 8.04.

I suggest you get a Quad Core as you are more into multi-tasking. Core 2 Duos (not Dual Cores  are better at gaming because gaming works better with more frequency rather then more cores. As E8200 works at a better frequency then Q6600, it's better for gaming. Quad Cores reign supreme when it comes to multi-tasking with it's 4 cores.

Ok the combo you should get is - Intel Q6600 + Abit IP35e ,which should total to 14.5k and as i said, get a entry-level graphics card. I suggest a NVIDIA 8400GS for 2.8k. It should work fine for you.

Hope this helps


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> well let's clear it all.
> 
> First of all, you don't need to purchase a graphic card with any board. With that said, we all(i hope) suggest that you get a entry level graphic card so that you can easily run a new OS like Windows Vista OR Ubuntu 8.04.
> 
> ...


sorry wrong again. You DO need a GPU on most boards since not all boards have onboard graphics.

8400GS for 2.8K would be the most dumb thing ever. Its too expensive. Better go for either 8600GT for 3K or HD3450 for 1.8K or 7100GS for 1K.

Might I ask WHY Abit IP35-E ? Its 2K more than XFX 630i. It does not have onboard graphics so you need to buy external card. Its main advantage, Overclocking, is not needed since he is not an overclocker and Q6600 OCs like a brick. He does not need dual channel memory or a good graphics card since he is NOT a gamer, rather, he is a multitasker. So XFX 630i would be the best bet for him. He neither needs to waste money nor will he loose out on the features he actually needs.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry for the misunderstandings made by me. MetalHeadGautham is right. But do get a dedicated GPU at all costs. 8600GT seems your best bet here.


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> About Intel Motherboards:[/U]
> 
> What you need to be worried about is not just the company, but the CHIPSET. Abit IP35-E is a motherboard using Intel's _own_ P35 chipset, the same one found in DP35DP board. Usually, intel boards from other brands like Biostar, Abit, ASUS, MSI, Gigabyte, etc are better than from intel itself.



Ok I am actually doing a heavy reading now on motherboard / chipset / etc...and first time i came to know that chipset and motherboard can be different. Actually out of hardware touch in last two years. now catching up with help of u guys.

One quick q though - Abit IP35 E uses Intel's P35 chipset the same found in DP35DP Board.
Then why get another motherboard from Abit rather than intel itself if they both use same chipset...???

Also see *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_abit - ABit does not seem a reliable company



MetalheadGautham said:


> And yes, today, most Intel chipset motherboards need you to shell out more money for performance, and cheaper ones often lack in something or the other. Only boards above 6K or 8K will give a very good performance. And for all these, you need to buy an external graphics card since few intel boards exist with onboard graphics. Also, intel's onboard graphics is rather low in performance. Intel boards are best and highly recommended for mainstream and above systems with an external graphics card and a good modern processor and also for overclocking.



Now I got what u meant by Intel chipset Motherboards -- Motherboards of other companies with Intel chipset.

Which would be a good graphics card for rs 3000 to 4000 K...??



MetalheadGautham said:


> Might I ask WHY Abit IP35-E ? Its 2K more than XFX 630i. It does not have onboard graphics so you need to buy external card. Its main advantage, Overclocking, is not needed since he is not an overclocker and Q6600 OCs like a brick. He does not need dual channel memory or a good graphics card since he is NOT a gamer, rather, he is a multitasker. So XFX 630i would be the best bet for him. He neither needs to waste money nor will he loose out on the features he actually needs.



Boss i really want dual channel support (i have been using that for years and it makes RAM really fast)...

For normal movie watching and normal games - just in case - how much diff a graphics card makes...

# which is Intel's best Chipset and on which motherboard for Core 2 Quad...?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 10, 2008)

A Graphic Card will help hugely by taking-off load of your CPU. You need Graphics Card to watch High-Def. content. Get a NVIDIA 8600GT for around 3.2k. Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM (2x1GB). Abit is a good and reputed company. Quad Core is good for you. 630i chipset by NVIDIA is good for you. Wikipedia runs on user-submitted content and that means, dumb users and can post too. Hope, this clarifies it.


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> A Graphic Card will help hugely by taking-off load of your CPU. You need Graphics Card to watch High-Def. content. Get a NVIDIA 8600GT for around 3.2k. Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM (2x1GB). Abit is a good and reputed company. Quad Core is good for you. 630i chipset by NVIDIA is good for you. Wikipedia runs on user-submitted content and that means, dumb users and can post too. Hope, this clarifies it.



Yes this helps a lot.

630i chipset by Nvidia...??? with which motherboard boss...???

As far as RAM goes whats highest Mhz in RAM available and is hynx or croissar better...???

One more q - do we get 2 gb single ram stick...and is any other motherboard and chipset capable of accomkodating 8 GB Ram...???

Sorry for asking too many questions but i am reading and want to have most basic doubts answered...

u guys really helping me a lot...kudossssssss


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

sunandoghosh said:


> Ok I am actually doing a heavy reading now on motherboard / chipset / etc...and first time i came to know that chipset and motherboard can be different. Actually out of hardware touch in last two years. now catching up with help of u guys.
> 
> One quick q though - Abit IP35 E uses Intel's P35 chipset the same found in DP35DP Board.
> Then why get another motherboard from Abit rather than intel itself if they both use same chipset...???
> ...



When Intel and another company both make motherboards with the same chipset, non intel made is prefered mainly because intel motherboards prevent overclocking. And they have NO customisations by default.

Abit is actually a good company. They were once unstoppable, then faded away, and recently returned back in style with the awssome IP35-E for mainstream and IP35-Pro for overclockers. But as per the latest reviews, they are again going behind, with Biostar, ASUS and MSI enterning the limelight for P45 chipset based boards.

A good 3k to 4k GPU would be 8600GT now, but I would advice you to wait and see what the 9500GT comes down to.

With 800MHz RAM, dual channel is going to give only 5% speed boost, and perhaps 10-15% when gaming. This is too trivial since the 800MHz RAMs are good enough for all tasks.


KPower Mania said:


> A Graphic Card will help hugely by taking-off load of your CPU. You need Graphics Card to watch High-Def. content. Get a NVIDIA 8600GT for around 3.2k. Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM (2x1GB). Abit is a good and reputed company. Quad Core is good for you. 630i chipset by NVIDIA is good for you. Wikipedia runs on user-submitted content and that means, dumb users and can post too. Hope, this clarifies it.


Actually, you NEED a graphics card (onboard or otherwise) if you want to see more than 8 colours on your monitor. For this, even onboard graphics will do. But the real help in things like video decoding depends on the card you are using.While most  intel onboards like GMA 3100 which is found in Q35 and G31 motherboards suck, and can't play HD content and can't be used for low end gaming, onboards from nVidia and ATI rock. ATI Radeon HD1200, HD1250, HD3100, HD3200 and HD3300 rock and beat intel everywhere. nVidia GeForce 7050, 7100, 7150, 8100, 8200 and 8300 also rock as onboard graphics solutions. But ofcource, you should only be intrested in HD3xxx series and GF8xxx series if you need an onboard system that can actually play some GAMES as in Crysis, BioShock, etc, even though at low settings.

And even in dedicated graphics cards, the thing that makes lots of difference is the card itself. 7100GS won't offer any speed boosts over most onboard solutions, and is nothing more than a basic video processor. You need to think atleast as high as 8600GT or HD3650 if you need something which can play all games.

Any card from GeForce 8100 and above and Radeon HD3100 and above are capable of handling HD video decoding in MPEG, H.264 and VC-I formats. Lower end ones can't do it and hence your CPU is still taxed slightly.

There is no difference otherwise between an onboard card and a dedicated card in performance. Memory for onboard cards is often "shared", meaning used from the system RAM, while dedicated cards usually posess their own memory. Performance depends not on the place the card is installed (onboard or dedicated) but on its model.


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham  -- wow boss fundo conecpt...really makes lot more sense...

However much google explains but such explanations aid to real experince and practical implications...

I will dare to ask few more questions -- pls have patience with me --

1. SO it means these days in India Intel chipset P35 and P45 are quite popular and robust...?? ANy better chipsets near 5k to 6k or a little higher...

2. I think its better to go for dedicated graphics card as bcz it has its own ram so will not put burden on CPU ram...

I am gradually getting convinced on following config combo:

Intel Chipset p35 (ABIT based)...hope there is warranty help in india from abit

RAM 800 Mhz
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600

and yes of course nvidia geforce Gt8600

i was also going through the link based on valuable inputs of all of u...
*compare.intel.com/pcc/showchart.aspx?mmID=34470,29001&familyID=10&culture=en-US

and i see that p45 supports 16gb ram and p35 supports 8gb...do we have such motherboards and ram chips available...??? anyone using...???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

sunandoghosh said:


> MetalheadGautham  -- wow boss fundo conecpt...really makes lot more sense...
> 
> However much google explains but such explanations aid to real experince and practical implications...
> 
> ...


1. yes. For intel Intel chipset is best and for AMD AMD chipset is best.
2. If you have 4GB RAM, you don't need to worry about that part. 

Before thinking of getting a GPU or a high end motherboard, first state what you will actually DO with your system. Whats going to be its main work ?


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 10, 2008)

YES BOSS...my use of desktop will be varied...i will list out...

1. Running SAP IDES System
2. Playing Movies
3. NOT games so far
4. Opening 20 webpages and alternating them in between at times
5. Lot of dfs/word / excel files opened...
6. do lot of data copy transfer from one hard to another
7. try new softwares in system
etc etc
so i jsut wanted that speed should not be a limitation iff possible....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

sunandoghosh said:


> YES BOSS...my use of desktop will be varied...i will list out...
> 
> 1. Running SAP IDES System
> 2. Playing Movies
> ...


Yup. Just what I expected. Abusive multitasking, but at the same time you don't run processor intensive apps. You are the perfect canditate for 4GB RAM, Core2Quad Q6600, but I don't think you need an 8600GT now. If you DO decide to game, get a graphics card THEN, not NOW, since things only become cheaper by age.

But have you considered an AMD rig instead ???


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 11, 2008)

abusive multitasking - he he he...may be u can say but i just dont want to be constrained by system in flexibility that i enjoy in keeping pages open...bcz i spent 12 hours daily on computers in my job and personal life from user point of view...but yes i agree not very judicious user...

Yes I have finally settled my mind based on all inputss here on -
4 GB RAM DDR 2
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Nvidia Graphics Card assuggested may be later

BUT to be very honest still my heart has not been able to decide on Motherboard (with chipset)...I still am not sure which one to purchase...???????

No i have never thought about AMD as somehow Intel is deep rooted in me. And not sure or dont want to try new things like AMD unless needed....boss


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

sunandoghosh said:


> abusive multitasking - he he he...may be u can say but i just dont want to be constrained by system in flexibility that i enjoy in keeping pages open...bcz i spent 12 hours daily on computers in my job and personal life from user point of view...but yes i agree not very judicious user...
> 
> Yes I have finally settled my mind based on all inputss here on -
> 4 GB RAM DDR 2
> ...


Abusive Multitasker is not an insult, rather, its a Title.

Now the problem with choosing a motherboard here is that you don't HAVE any value boards at the moment. All those P35 boards cost over 5.5K while the 630i might get old too soon (though it is perfectly enough for your needs). So you need to go for a higher end board, but its still not exactly *worth* the money you spend on it since the whole platform is going to become obsolete when September arrives with Intel Nehalem Core i7.

In such a situation, another thing you can do is to WAIT. Either wait for nVidia 730i to come sometime this month or the next month, or wait for Nehalem. The later is going to make you spend lots of money, so the former is the best wait you can do.

That was why I had suggested AMD. AMD CPUs are of good quality, but their main strength lies in their MOTHERBOARDS. A 4.5K AMD 780G motherboard is stronger than an 8.5K intel G35 motherboard. You can get the same configuration, but with more expansion slots and better graphics if you go for AMD. Phenom X4 9550 is available for Rs. 7,500 and a 780G board from MSI or Gigabyte for 4.5K. And from most reviews, it also can handle your tasks effectively, and at the same time it has the added advantage that the onboard graphics are good enough for ensuring that you don't need to buy another graphics card.


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 11, 2008)

PLS HELP IN SELECTING MOTHERBOARD WITH CHIPSET ONE LAST REQUEST...so that i can purchase the system asap...thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

sunandoghosh said:


> PLS HELP IN SELECTING MOTHERBOARD WITH CHIPSET ONE LAST REQUEST...so that i can purchase the system asap...thanks


Do you think you will need more than 4GB RAM ? If NO, then XFX 630i is the board for you. If YES, bad luck. More thinking to do.


----------



## acewin (Aug 11, 2008)

P45 is newest of the chipsets from intel.
Would never suggest an intel original motherboard if you are paying as much.
Besides Abit IP35E which is P35 based mobo there is MSI P45 Neo - F in 6.5K
Or better Asus mobos from Asus like P5Q in 8K or P5Q-Pro in 9K

Most of the quoted price are from ITWARES - Check this link

No need to wait for nahelam, only wait if you think there will be high price decrement, which I do not think as nahelam are bein released as ultra high end proccies like C2D Extreme And we are talking about general good proccies in affordable price range. Unless you think of spending 40K for a proccy. Besides this only Intel X58 chipset based mobos will support nahelam and none of the mobos and chipset being talked.

Check this link for intel original mobos 

Besides this I will order the chipsets as P45>P43>G45>G43>P35>G35>G33 and did just a little addition to your comparision Intel chipset Comparision link

G series have onboard GFX unlike P series mobos, anyone here would recommend mobos other than Original Intel, mostly because other mobo makers use intel chipsets better and cost lesser and also you get better options.
For people like you and me GT8600 is more than enough and is more feasible in 3-3.5K price. So best option you got is MSI P45 Neo in 6.5K for mobo, you get P45 chipset based mobo in decent price or a little costlier from ASUS. Abit mobos are very good overclocker which I do not think you are. Proccy u can get Q6600 or Q9300 as 9450 would be much more costlier


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

acewin said:


> P45 is newest of the chipsets from intel.
> Would never suggest an intel original motherboard if you are paying as much.
> Besides Abit IP35E which is P35 based mobo there is MSI P45 Neo - F in 6.5K
> Or better Asus mobos from Asus like P5Q in 8K or P5Q-Pro in 9K
> ...


Nehalem 2.66GHz is expected to come for 15K in India if things go well. So it IS a thing to beware of. But yes, only X58 chipset is currently available for Nehalem.

Q6600 going to have more power than Q9300 since he is basically a multitasker, and hence the 2MB extra L2 cache helps while the extra clockspeed of Q9300 doesn't matter much since his apps aren't CPU intensive. Besides, the 2K price difference along with the fact that he is not an overclocker make Q6600 a sweet spot.

Since he is not a gamer, even 8600GT is not needed by him and onboard GFX will do.

Q6600 doesn't need more than 4GB RAM, and he isn't a gamer or an overclocker. Hence 630i will be sufficient. P45 is not needed unless he gets Q9300 CPU and decides to overclock it for performance, which he is not doing.

So,

*either:*
XFX 630i Ultra - 3.5K
C2Q Q6600 - 9K
total 12.5K.

*OR:*
MSI P45 Neo - 6.5K
C1Q Q9300 - 11K
NV 8600GT - 3.5K
total 21K.


----------



## acewin (Aug 11, 2008)

nehalem 2.66 quoted price by intel is 284$, and if you count it then yeah it would come around 15K, but Indian prices always comes out to be one and a half times than US prices.
Well 8600Gt is not real necessity he can go for 8400 GS also but I will suggest newer chipset based mobo for he performance he would want. XFX 630i Ultra is good onboard GFX mobo but P45 or P35 chipset mobos would be better for him, because the are more performance oriented chipset.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

acewin said:


> XFX 630i Ultra is good onboard GFX mobo but P45 or P35 chipset mobos would be better for him, because the are more performance oriented chipset.


Performance oriented ? Definte the term in this context please.


----------



## acewin (Aug 11, 2008)

performance oriented means suited better for heavy multitasking and such proccy like Q6600. 630i has one of the best chipsets with onboard graphics, but what after that, how much load it can take and what more additions can we do. I do accept I do not know much about nVidia chipsets, but I see the specs when deciding.

I do not think everyone goes on buying hardware every 6 months, so why not better get which can last longer. 630i specs are good enough for now, but does not give any chance to for upgrade until and unless you do a total mobo change after an year or 2.
His requirements are not GPU intensive for sure but they are really CPU intensive.
But one thing, deciding on specs and what to buy is always a tough call, when there are so many options.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 11, 2008)

sunandoghosh said:


> I am convinced about Q6600 BUT very sckeptical about ABIT IP35-E (infact heard it first time).



Its based on the P35 chipset. Its an excellent Value for money and quite stable. But if you are not into gaming, no application today can take advantage of the four-core Q6600.
PS: has no onboard video controller though.



> I want really a motherboard which is premium brand with atleast 2 IDE 2 SATA and decent inbuilt graphics card (I know graphics card is required but dont know how much is good and whats optimum there vis a vis cost)


If you need inbuilt graphics go for the DQ35JO.




> What is aftermarket cooler and is it available in kolkata india...?


Dont need an extrernal cooler if you dont overclock. Intels stock cooler is sufficient. You can use thermal paste though.



> One more Q: Q6600 vs E8200...which one is better...as what i could get is E8200 is 45nm; FSB1334 Mhz; etc( dont exactly know what it means but seems significantly better technology) but not in Q6600...


E8200 is double core-ed, it consumes less power and perfrorms nearly as good as the quard core-ed Q6600.
Again, if you arent into gaming get the E8200.
Here is a head to head of a quad and dual core: *www.intel.com/performance/desktop/dighome/index.htm?iid=prod_core2duo+body_dighome
You can see the difference is +-10% only



> Intel DQ35JO(6K): Is it significantly better...???


I just suggested coz it has a decent graphics contoller.



> DP35DP (5.5K) + E7200 (5K) +Gfx Card (3K to 44K  , depends on you.):
> So does it mean if i take DP35DP i have to compulsorily purcahse graphics card (and is it so expensive...???)


The cheapest GFX card out there is bout 1800K. The DP35DP comes with better sound, so i suggested it. If you dont want to get an external GFX card get the DQ35JO.
PS: DP35DP and the ABIT IP35-E are based on the same P35 chipset. They are equivalent in performance. 




> XFX 630i GF7150 mobo : is it better than other intel motherboards..???


Good chipset for overclocking and gaming. Main draw is the great SLI support. (Runnung two graphics cards together). 

Performance = Raw speed (sans reliability)

Intel's seem to be more stable over time though.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

acewin said:


> performance oriented means suited better for heavy multitasking and such proccy like Q6600. 630i has one of the best chipsets with onboard graphics, but what after that, how much load it can take and what more additions can we do. I do accept I do not know much about nVidia chipsets, but I see the specs when deciding.
> 
> I do not think everyone goes on buying hardware every 6 months, so why not better get which can last longer. 630i specs are good enough for now, but does not give any chance to for upgrade until and unless you do a total mobo change after an year or 2.
> His requirements are not GPU intensive for sure but they are really CPU intensive.
> But one thing, deciding on specs and what to buy is always a tough call, when there are so many options.


Well, 630i perfectly supports heavy duty multitasking processors. Infact, its even used for overclocking by some people.

As I said before, it does not have too many expansion slots, but that doesn't mean it has too little expansion slots too. 4GB RAM ought to be enough to remove any bottleneck the CPU is going to have.

Anyway, my second config, of MSI P45 Neo with Core2Quad Q9300 and nVidia 8600GT can always be considered if its alright with him. I think its very much worth it if you have the money to spare, but it all depends on his view.

Edit: I remembered this review from some months back and decided to dig this up:
*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/01/20/qui...or-a-budget-yes-performance-quad-core-system/


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Guys and gurus...really thanks...I am just reading every reply to my post again and again to best understand and take a decisiion...its a little overwhelming but atleast good understandable guidance...also there is one additional constraint that for example in kolkata ABIT IP35E is not available...i called eastern logica; lalani and others in chandni chowk here - they did not even heard of ABIT it seems.  I know its available in other parts of india like delhi / bangalore / mumbai etc.

I will first half tommorow go to chandni chowk and see whats available in various shops and make a purchase on this basis.

I will post my actualy purchase and exp in a day or two after purchsing...thanx again all of u...Cheers


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 11, 2008)

^u can order the abit ip35 e online at lynx-india.com,theitwares.com,yantraonline.com,techshop.in 
and yes there will be no warranty issues atleast with lynx and theitwares

And something to tell-The abit IP45 is coming soon so if u can wait.it will be priced below 6k


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 11, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^u can order the abit ip35 e online at lynx-india.com,theitwares.com,yantraonline.com,techshop.in
> and yes there will be no warranty issues atleast with lynx and theitwares
> 
> And something to tell-The abit IP45 is coming soon so if u can wait.it will be priced below 6k


thanks for ur inputs boss...but somehow i am very weary of orderiong online from indian websites...unlike USA where web order is preferred...plus i am really running now out of time...in the sense that once i get a new system i can complete lot of my pendings...but yes again thanks for letting me know the option...

unfortunately in kolkata things are always a little late


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2008)

Online transictions and business is quite common and reliable this days. With big names like eBay an all coming to India shows it. theitwares.com and lynx-india.com are one of the most trusted online shopping sites. Don't worry.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 11, 2008)

those 2guys have a very good reputation for online sales.a lot of people here have purchased hardware from them.i'm the one with everything purchased online from lynx coz my local hardware ppl never have what i need.

i'd say don't compromise on performance coz difference is huge.get IP35E.

just a suggestion


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^u can order the abit ip35 e online at lynx-india.com,theitwares.com,yantraonline.com,techshop.in
> and yes there will be no warranty issues atleast with lynx and theitwares
> 
> And something to tell-The abit IP45 is coming soon so if u can wait.it will be priced below 6k


if u wait tven 730i with Geforce 9400 onboard will arrive.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 12, 2008)

^ but it wont be as good as P35/45 in terms of performance and Oc'ing for sure


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ but it wont be as good as P35/45 in terms of performance and Oc'ing for sure


It will definitely beat P35. P45 I am not sure. But its mainly getting the eyes for having 9400GS onboard. Telling by the number, its going to be one HELL of an onboard GPU and it can perform perhaps as good as an 8500GT or an 8600GT.


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Dearest gurus and forum members...
First of all my heartiest thanks for guiding me so much sparing ur time and also presenting me with all possibilities and their pros cons...my final purchase today would not have been possible without help of u guys....

What I purchased:

1. ASUS Motherboard P5Q Normal
2. Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
3. RAM - 2 chips of 2 GB each Transcend 800 Mhz
4. Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT 512 MB DDR 2
5. Cabinet Frontech with SMPS of 450 WT
-----------

I did not purchase rest of things as i already have one. 

I am not mentioning the prices of each as I know I have paid high price and mentioing will again give me a pain...(but what to do when locally in kolkatra GCA chandni -- i have gone to every vendor and got price quotation and everyone is charging high -- and i was running out of time)...

I will post more details soon but this exercise and research and actual purchase has sapped me from my energy and health...also its diffuclt to do reasearch and the purchase witha  fulltime stressing job. Kudos to u guys -- trust it would not have been possible otherwise.

---------------------
Only one concern --- somehow the Nvidia graphics card is not working in the sense that display gets even worse when i use nad install nvidia graphics card...standard windows xp worlks better...may be i am not able to give adequate time and also there may be conflict between the two...i will resolve that a little later....as now need to take rest and focus on my job...


thanks guys again...i did post on other forums but this has been trhe best and most helpful...

regards


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats man.  Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 13, 2008)

which company's graphics card is that?
Xfx,msi,palit,etc?

maybe u will have to download latest drivers or update motherboard bios


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2008)

By the way, why did you get the GDDR2 512MB version ? The GDDR3 256MB version out-performs it. But, well you aren't a gamer so it does not make any difference.


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 13, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> which company's graphics card is that?
> Xfx,msi,palit,etc?
> 
> maybe u will have to download latest drivers or update motherboard bios



XFX boss...yes I will do that but first installing vista then motherboard cd etc....lets see



KPower Mania said:


> By the way, why did you get the GDDR2 512MB version ? The GDDR3 256MB version out-performs it. But, well you aren't a gamer so it does not make any difference.



I got DDR2 512 MB and not DDR3...already cost exceeded my budget significantly boss...

thanks


----------



## ssengupta (Aug 14, 2008)

Will Frontech SMPS of 450 WT will be enough ? You need 442 WT according to newegg power calculator.


*educations.newegg.com/tool/psucalc/index.html


----------



## sunandoghosh (Aug 14, 2008)

ssengupta said:


> Will Frontech SMPS of 450 WT will be enough ? You need 442 WT according to newegg power calculator.
> 
> 
> *educations.newegg.com/tool/psucalc/index.html



good point sir...i will upgrade soon then....thanks..any recommendations


----------



## acewin (Aug 14, 2008)

500W or 600W Extreme Power Cooler Master.
Or even to lower your cost you can get Zebronics 500W Platinum


----------



## darklord (Aug 14, 2008)

Corsair VX450W should suffice and its cheap too


----------



## acewin (Aug 14, 2008)

cannot be said cheap when you are getting 600W in lesser than 450W PSU from another reputed company like Coolermaster

Calculate from extreme outervision site for proper calculations.
In the newegg power calc you do not get to add all your devices.
ExtremeVision Power Calc

And keep in mind general PSUs have 70% max efficiency, calculate likeways.


----------



## ssengupta (Aug 14, 2008)

sunandoghosh said:


> good point sir...i will upgrade soon then....thanks..any recommendations




go for atleast 500 WT PSU. Power Safe 500 WT Silver will be under 2000 bucks. but i suggest Cooler Master Extreme Power 600 WT. it will be around 3000 - 3500 bracket.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 14, 2008)

Cooler Master eXtreme Power 600W seems fine for you.


----------

